# Default Setting for + - changed in Develop Module



## moregone (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello,

I had been having some performance issues with LR and to my surprise a Cleaning with CCleaner on my Win 8.1 PC really seemed to make the difference.

But along with performance gains some other things changed. For example, I believe LR was being displayed at 720p instead of 1080 as the buttons, fonts, sliders were bigger. Now they're smaller which is fine because I like the screen real estate.

But the one thing that is bugging me is when I used to go to the develop module, I could hit + or - to change the exposure. Now it starts changing the tint.

I am not sure if this was a setting I changed or what, but I would like it to default back to Exposure. 

Anyone know how?

Thanks,


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 4, 2013)

Each of sliders can be modified using the +/- keys by clicking on the slider name to give it "focus". The thing is that I think Lightroom defaults to whichever slider had focus last time you tried to use the +/- modifier, in which case the simple answer to your problem would be to click on the Exposure name, after which you should find it works as you want.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 4, 2013)

moregone said:


> For example, I believe LR was being displayed at 720p instead of 1080 as the buttons, fonts, sliders were bigger. Now they're smaller which is fine because I like the screen real estate.


LR Displays at the resolution that is set by Windows for the monitor.  720P & 1080P are terms used to describe HDTV display resolutions and in reality have nothing to do with a computer monitor other than when displaying FMV (movies) on a computer monitor  Your computer monitor might have a native resolution of 1920X1080 which is the same resolution as HDTV but this has little to do with the the programs that display on the screen  Initially your Windows display might not have been optimized for your monitor native resolution and now it is.  I am surprised if CCCleaner did that for you without your permission,


----------



## moregone (Dec 5, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Each of sliders can be modified using the +/- keys by clicking on the slider name to give it "focus". The thing is that I think Lightroom defaults to whichever slider had focus last time you tried to use the +/- modifier, in which case the simple answer to your problem would be to click on the Exposure name, after which you should find it works as you want.



I have realized that I can use the + - on the slider I am working with, just seemed like it never failed that it would be set for exposure as soon as I got to the basic panel.

And now it seems like it never fails that it is on Tint and I seldom use tint.



clee01l said:


> LR Displays at the resolution that is set by Windows for the monitor.  720P & 1080P are terms used to describe HDTV display resolutions and in reality have nothing to do with a computer monitor other than when displaying FMV (movies) on a computer monitor  Your computer monitor might have a native resolution of 1920X1080 which is the same resolution as HDTV but this has little to do with the the programs that display on the screen  Initially your Windows display might not have been optimized for your monitor native resolution and now it is.  I am surprised if CCCleaner did that for you without your permission,



yeah I am definitely starting to experience more wierdness with the resolution of Lightroom. Now, frequently, LR freezes rescales to a much smaller resolution, says Not Responding, wigs out a little then pops back to normal.

Im thinking I am going to go back to Windows 7. Tired of chasing drivers and bugs I have had with Windows 8. Too bad cause I do like using 8


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 5, 2013)

Do you have the white balance selector tool activated, maybe?


----------

